# (تخفيض)!للبيع ألواح شمسية 100 واط ب495ريال فقط بخلايا ألمانيه!!!وجميع الملحقات



## Solar Power Solution (5 أغسطس 2015)

&(الرجاء قراءة الإعلان كاملاً قبل الإستفسار ايها الكرام)&

حلول الطاقة الشمسية, معدات الطاقة الشمسية 
Solar Power Solutions 
Solar Energy Equipments
نقدم: ​ 

الطاقة الشمسية تخفف عليك عبئ كثير خصوصاً وانها تقلل تكاليف الكهرباء المرتفعه 
وتغنيك عن استخدام المولدات الكهربائية ذات الصوت المزعج وكثيرة الصيانة المتكررة والتي تنبعث منها روائح البنزين 

نبيع الانظمة الشمسية بالمنطقة الشرقية كالتالي ونشحن للمناطق الاخرى بالمملكة السعودية ولانجبر اي احد على تحويل مبالغ ماليه 
اذا كنت خارج الشرقية, بامكانك ارسال مندوب لك ليسلتم البضاعه ويرسلها بنفسه في تلك الحاله او نقوم بالترتيبات بذلك بشحنها لك 



بإمكاننا تغليف وشحن الألواح الشمسية وملحقاتها الى اي مكان في داخل المملكة العربية السعودية

(((((((((((((((موقع استلام البضاعة: الدمام- وسيهات)))))))))))))))

((((بمناسبة شهر رمضان وتضامنا مع الاشقاء اليمنيين, يتوجب علينا من باب الاخوة والشراكة عمل تخفيضات على الالواح وشحنها الى اليمن وذلك بسعر رمزي جداً ))))

الالواح والانظمة متوفرة كالتالي : (خلايا ألمانية! بتجميع صيني)( مع الضمان! )
__________________________________________________ ___________________________________
1-لوح شمسي 50 واط
بسعر (((((((((295 ريال))))))))))) ((ألماني)) ( الأكثر مبيعاً! )

3- لوح شمسي 100 واط مونوكريستال
بسعر ((((((495 ريال فقط !!!))))))) ((ألماني)) (الأكثر مبيعاً! )



وبالنسبة للمحولمنظم الشحن يضاف مبلغ على الالواح اعلاه
(((((((((((((295 ريالا )))))))))))))) 


وذلك يشمل :
-المحول 1500 واط بمخرج USB لشحن الجوالات وغيره او 2000 واط بواقع زيادة 130 ريال 
-منظم شحن 10 امبير , او منظم شحن 20أمبير بزياده (35 ريالاً فقط) او 30أمبير بزيادة 80 ريالاً (حسب النظام وكبر حجمه-سوف نساعدك بالاختيار !).
__________________________________________________ ___________________________________________

ملاحظة: الاضافة اعلاه تشتريها مرة واحده وليست لكل لوح 
فمثلاً لو اشتريت 3 الواح (100 واط) تضيف لها المحول والمنظم لمرة واحده فقط .

ملاحظة: لايستوجب تركيبها من قبل فني كهربائي, تستطيع تركيبها بنفسك لسهولتها وتوفر الطريقة السهلة(لايوجد صعق كهربائي).


زورونا على متجرنا الالكتروني

http://wxwc03.wix.com/solar-power-ksa
او أعلاننا بموقع بحراج بالضغط هنا



بعض الصور ويظهر تركيب الطاقة ببيوت بعض الزبائن 

 ملاحظه (((((((الجديه)))))
ملاحظه (((((((الجديه)))))
ملاحظه (((((((الجديه)))))

(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)
(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)
(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)
(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)(واتساب فقط)
((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))
((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))
((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))
((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))
((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))((الرجاء قراءة الأسئلة الشائعة قبل الاتصال))​ 
#####الأسئلة الشائعة######

تفضل عزيزي بقراءة الاسئلة الشائعة قبل الاستفسار حفاظا على وقتكم الثمين.

1-هل تستطيع تشغيل مكيفات؟
لاتستطيع الالواح الشمسية تشغيل مكيفات فريون، لكن بالامكان تشغيل مكيفات صحراوي، اضاءة ،مراوح، تلفاز ، شحن جوالات...الخ من الاحمال العادية.

2-حساب عدد الالواح:
لو سمحت اعطيني الواط لكل جهاز وعدد الساعات المراد تشغيل الجهاز فيها. عشان الحسبه تطلع صحيحة وانا اقولك ايش تحتاج.

3-اكبر لوح متوفر:
يوجد لدينا 100 واط و 50 واط ""فقط""
" لايوجد " لدينا اكبر من 100واط بالوقت الحالي لكن بالامكان الجمع بين اكثر من لوح، فمثلاً 5 الواح مقاس 100 واط تعطيك مثل لوح ال500 واط(لافرق).

4-التركيب:
التركيب سهل جدا اي شخص يقدر يركبه بنفسه . ولاتحتاج لفني وذلك ان النظام يأتي بطريقة التركيب في مجلد من تصميمنا مدعّمه بالصور والخطوات ونحن معك خطوة بخطوة للتاكد ان كل شيء بمساره السليم
لهذا السبب نوصّل فقط
علماً ان التركيب لايأخد اكثر من20 دقيقة فقط.

5-الضمان:
الالواح عليها ضمان ضد اي خلل او توقف مفاجئ بعمل اللوح لمدة5 سنين تبديل بنفس اللحظه او ضمان تصليح من المصنع مباشرة خلال 25 سنة.

6-لقدرة التشغيليه للوح 100 واط:
تشغل "حول" 6 لمبات 20 واط طوال الليل تقريبا. او تلفزيون 43 بوصة led لمدة 9 ساعات تقريبا تزيد او تنقص قليلا وهكذا.

7-الشحن والاستلام:
بالامكان استلام البضاعه في المنطقة الشرقيه يدا بيد ، بالدمام او سيهات او حتى بالقطيف . او شحنها لجميع انحاء المملكة مجانا وبدون رسوم اضافيه عند الرغبه


----------



## بدر عساكرة (24 أغسطس 2015)

*رد: (تخفيض)!للبيع ألواح شمسية 100 واط ب495ريال فقط بخلايا ألمانيه!!!وجميع الملحقات*

شكراً لكم تخفيضات رائعة


----------

